# 2CH Receiver Suggestions



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I am in the process of putting together an inexpensive 2Ch system. I'm only using it to play music and will be played loud in "*jamming sessions*". I would like a receiver that will have tone controls/eq, XM capable and can connect to a Sonos system. I will be playing Hard Rock to Heavy Metal through this system so Hi End equipment is not necessary. 
The speakers under consideration are Dali Lektor 6's and PSB Image T6's. A CD player might be incorporated as well but for now just a receiver. 
Budget for a receiver is $500.00 -$700.00

Thanks


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

If sound quality doesn't matter and you'll be blasting it anyway....buy an inexpensive crown amp that will take "jamming sessions" all day and all week long. The speakers are a matter of taste but for high power sessions it's hard to beat pro-audio gear - especially crown, the best pro amps in the world. The you could buy an inexpensive 2 channel receiver and use as a processor...

Just one idea...

Sonos - Sonos (among other factors) killed the custom installation business....just a trivial comment...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most dedicated two channel receiver dont offer allot of bang for buck and in the end you get allot more in a Home theater receiver for your money.
Getting a receiver that has a direct or Pure mode for listening to two channel music is a good start but not really nessisary. That said the Onkyo 876 is right now the workhorse of receivers and cant be beat for the $850 that it is being sold for right now. It offers the very best in amplification with a huge power supply and THX Ultra2 certification. It also have a fantastic Ayddessy Auto room correction and top of the line DACs.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Harman Kardon HK3490 for $340.

http://www.harmankardon-speakers.co...io-ready-tuner-and-dolby-virtual-speaker.html



For your application and at that price point I'd seriously consider the Cerwin Vega CLS 215 loudspeakers. http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/cerwinvega_cls215.htm
http://forum.stereophile.com/forum/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=87465&an=0&page=0#Post87465


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I have been doing a little research and this Onkyo http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=TX-8555&class=Receiver&p=i looks pretty good. So far I have been able to find it for about $250.00. The other unit is a Denon http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3363.asp. The other possiblity is Peach Tree Audio and the Decco.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Some good suggestions so far. For your $500 - $700 budget I'd suggest you have a look at the Outlaw RR2150. This should do everything you want and more (XM through the USB?). Plus it has tone control knobs on the front panel for treble and bass, a balance knob, sub woofer output, USB, MM/MC phono stage, built-in analog bass management and more. A full featured stereo receiver if there ever was one. :T


----------



## DRC59 (Mar 19, 2010)

You could try the used market. There are some awesome two or three year old home theater receivers (without HDMI) out there for a song. I recently saw an Arcam AVR300 for $400 that retailed for $3000 not that long ago.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the Outlaw, very nice just no XM capability. I can't say that one thing is a killer just something I want. I had not considered used but I am not opposed and I know Arcam is a excellant piece of equipment. I will look into the preowned market for possibilites.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Funny that I came across this thread -- I was getting ready to post a new one regarding stereo receivers...

For what it's worth, I can honestly suggest to the OP the Onkyo TX-8555, as I have one powering my two channel system for dedicated music listening; this thing is an absolute beast considering the price, and its build quality is ridiculously solid -- right down to the massive, heavy, overbuilt master volume knob on the hairbrushed aluminum faceplate. This receiver really does feel and sound like an integrated amp, with a built in tuner...its 100 watts per channel have really woken up my bookshelf speakers, and it should have no problem driving other speakers. There's even an ohm selector in the setup menu for different loads.

I really wanted the Onkyo A-9555 integrated amp, but couldn't afford it at the time. The next best thing from this manufacturer is the TX-8555. :T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Most dedicated two channel receiver dont offer allot of bang for buck and in the end you get allot more in a Home theater receiver for your money.


I do not necessarily agree with that at all -- my Onkyo 8555 has _plenty_ of bang for the buck, and it concentrates specifically on two channel audio reproduction, as all good stereo components should. Sure, you could run a two channel system with a surround home theater receiver, but if you can separate your systems and rooms, a two channel stereo receiver or integrated amp is specifically geared towards music playback. 

Why would someone looking for a piece of dedicated stereo gear consider a THX-certified surround AVR at all? Especially for the duties the OP is talking about -- jam sessions and the like. 



> Getting a receiver that has a direct or Pure mode for listening to two channel music is a good start but not really nessisary. That said the Onkyo 876 is right now the workhorse of receivers and cant be beat for the $850 that it is being sold for right now. It offers the very best in amplification with a huge power supply and THX Ultra2 certification. It also have a fantastic Ayddessy Auto room correction and top of the line DACs.


My stereo receiver offers a Pure/direct mode for music listening, so a surround AVR isn't necessary for a separate music system -- also, all the features you mention towards the end of this above paragraph are absolutely unnecessary for the way in which the OP wants to use his system. He is not going to need THX certification or Audyssey room correction; unless I misunderstood what he is after.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

nova said:


> Some good suggestions so far. For your $500 - $700 budget I'd suggest you have a look at the Outlaw RR2150. This should do everything you want and more (XM through the USB?). Plus it has tone control knobs on the front panel for treble and bass, a balance knob, sub woofer output, USB, MM/MC phono stage, built-in analog bass management and more. A full featured stereo receiver if there ever was one. :T


The Outlaw is definitely a looker -- with cool retro overtones and such; it received (no pun intended) a good deal of hoopla upon its launch due to the lack of product in this category as of late, but I've heard good and bad about this receiver. I considered it when I was shopping for a 2-channel amp/receiver, alongside the Onkyo receivers and A-9555 integrated amp and Marantz components.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What about a nice high powerd integrated?:T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

An integrated amplifier would work for him too, not just a stereo receiver (unless he HAS to have a tuner built into the chassis -- not sure if he mentioned he needed that; if so, a receiver is the only way to go as an integrated amp does not have an onboard tuner) but I can honestly recommend this beast that has been powering my two channel system nicely thus far:

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-8555&class=Receiver&p=i

For some reason I cannot clip an image of this unit to this post...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Very true, Integrateds do not have tuners.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

But you can always buy outboard tuners.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Right; integrated amplifiers are basically receivers without tuners -- they normally just take a bit more of a "serious" attitude towards a two channel system.

Yes, a tuner can be bought after the fact and connected to an integrated, sure, but for some there's a bit more hassle with that and expense. A receiver kind of puts it all in "one box" and although many audiophiles argue that this seriously comes at the expense of raw performance, most stereo receivers really do act like good power or integrated amps -- maybe not like _thousand watt_ power amps, but average home use models.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I know. Knda like buying seperates, you know!:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

You mean with the expense and hassle?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

As An Option.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

You said: _"Kinda like buying separates..."_ :huh:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

A, pretty much.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

_Huh?_


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> _Huh?_


What? Your confusing me osage. "Huh"? Don't understand what i'm saying or what?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't know what you mean by "A Pretty much"...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It's "pretty much" the same differance as buying seperates. Except for, as you allready know an integrated allready has an amp built in.:R


----------

